# fit team street 08



## Daniel1995 (5. August 2008)

eure meinung zu den bike


----------



## gmozi (6. August 2008)

den bike fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firetire (6. August 2008)

du müsstest uns schon ein paar informationen mehr geben denn man kann sowas ja auch mit verschiedenen kriterien beurteilen!
also was willst du mit dem bike machen, wie groß bist du etc....
das bike wird an sich schon nicht sch**** sein!


----------



## Stirni (6. August 2008)

den bike hat krass korrekte eigenschaft ich verzähl dir es rollt ohne ende! lass dein brain ma für dich worken und search mit meinem besten freund mal nach den geile fahrrad!
achja nummer von freund ist:

FREUND


----------



## RISE (6. August 2008)

Fit ist ja auch nur echt mit den hässlichsten Mattfarben und irre bescheuerten Aufklebern. 

Ansonsten schließ ich mich den Vorrednern an: sag mal, was du dir so vorstellst und schon steigt die Chance auf vernünftige Antworten. Momentan stehts noch 9:1 für Thema schließen.


----------



## Daniel1995 (7. August 2008)

ich fahr seit 2 jahren und fast nur street und bin 1,75m groß


----------



## Hertener (7. August 2008)

Jepp, kann man machen.


----------



## Stirni (9. August 2008)

wtf?!du bis mit 13 1,75?fett ich bin mit 16 1,77 laut perso


----------



## fit-bmx (14. August 2008)

also ich hab das fit flow street.

das eig. gut bis auf der coaster den hab ich einmal ge****t

dann hat khe den wieder heil macht umsonst natürlich 

joar und der lenker war zu nidrig war aber auch leicht zufixen


----------



## RISE (14. August 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> wtf?!du bis mit 13 1,75?fett ich bin mit 16 1,77 laut perso



Soll auch vorkommen, dass Leute mit 50 immer noch bei 1,60m festhängen...


----------



## Bampedi (14. August 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> wtf?!du bis mit 13 1,75?fett ich bin mit 16 1,77 laut perso



war ich auch, mittlerweile 20 und 1.85m.
vllt tröstet es dich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (14. August 2008)

Ist doch wurscht, irgendwann wächst er eh nur noch nach unten bzw. nach links und rechts


----------



## Stirni (14. August 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Soll auch vorkommen, dass Leute mit 50 immer noch bei 1,60m festhängen...



hatte mal ene inner klasse mit 80KG auf 1,30 mit 12 bzw. 13 jahren 
die musste xxl stühle haben und geht jetz auch auf ne andere schule 



Bampedi schrieb:


> war ich auch, mittlerweile 20 und 1.85m.
> vllt tröstet es dich...



danke damit machst du es aus dem ander thread wieder gut


----------



## schrubber (2. Februar 2009)

weiss jemand vllt was da für ein tretlager reinkommt??

midsize bb??

danke.


----------



## MTXR (7. Februar 2009)

mid bb.


----------

